# New here...with a new very unusual bottle...for my collection..



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

My daughters boyfriend brought me a new bottle home from work. He says that all kinds of bottles are constantly washing up on shore where he works...usually they just sling them back in the water..since he found out that I collect them he brings them to me...sooo today's find is a square bottle about 5in...clear glass...that gets wider as it goes up with a wide ROUND opening..looks like it may have had a glass lid..On the bottom is a small design with a 7 on one side and an I on the other and a smaller 4 above them...on one side near the bottom of the bottle its says C 187 or C 197 cant really tell...very small letters and numbers..any ideas how I would find out what it was?
 Ive always collected bottles that I have found but never tried to look one up before. When I can figure out how to upload a pic Ill post it..
 Thanks


----------



## rockbot (May 10, 2011)

Hi Pamela and welcome to ABN. A pic would really help. 

 Rocky


----------



## swizzle (May 10, 2011)

I can try to walk you through the steps of uploading pics to the site. I usually go through photobucket so that I can post multiple pics on the same thread. There's other folks on here that can give you a hand as well. Let me know if you want my help and I'll walk you through the way I do it. Swiz


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2011)

Pamela if you like you can e-mail me the pic's and I'll be happy to post them for you, the more pic's the better....Jim   epackage@msn.com


----------



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2011)

Pamela's bottle...


----------



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

I can take more pics if I need to..


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2011)

If you can takepics of the markings you speak about it might help, but I'm not sure. I think it's some sort of food jar but I could be completely wrong....


----------



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

Im uploading more pics to my old flickr account..Ill post when they are done. THANKS!


----------



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

Ok lets see if this will work..
 http://flic.kr/p/9GqBos
 http://flic.kr/p/9GqBnQ
 http://flic.kr/p/9GqBnJ
 http://flic.kr/p/9GqBnA
 http://flic.kr/p/9GqBnq
 http://flic.kr/p/9Gnvit


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2011)

Looks like an Owens Bottle Co. mark on the bottom and I'm gonna still say some kind of food jar....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (May 10, 2011)

Hello, Pamela.. nice pics on your stream.. I see you have a penchant for artistic photography.. keep it up! []
 .


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 10, 2011)

It has the Owens-Illinois glass mark on the base, and the "1" to the right of it would make it from 1931. I think it might be a later apothecary jar, though. it reminds me of the ones I have from around 1910, except yours is clear.


----------



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

ahh THANKS everyone! epackage & Wheelah23, I'll write that down and do a google search...now I wonder why it was in the water..hm...and cyberdigger...thanks! I do love taking pictures! :O)


----------



## Pheathco (May 10, 2011)

Wheelah23that is actually a shot of the entrance to my farm..


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> It has the Owens-Illinois glass mark on the base, and the "1" to the right of it would make it from 1931. I think it might be a later apothecary jar, though. it reminds me of the ones I have from around 1910, except yours is clear.


 Conner are your two bottles screw tops, the reason I think Pamela's might be a food is because of the top but I don't really know. I need to get the Owens book to identify the bottle types, I have many in old Bottle Magazine but it's just too much to go thru as opposed to having the actual Owens book...


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, they're screw tops, Jim. I think they are similar, though, because of the similarity of the body shape. The tops are definitely different, but the bottles are 20+ years apart.


----------



## dmagave (May 27, 2011)

i'd have to say mustard or relish also


----------

